# White Widow Plants Need



## fujitsu (Jun 21, 2010)

In need of help, as you can see from my pics it isnt looking to good. they are in the 3rd week of bloom, then suddenley they look like they are about to die, if you look at the pics you will see how bad it looks.Iam lost on wat to. help!!


----------



## weedmandann (Jun 21, 2010)

sorry to say this but they are fucked mate, is that a nft system, it looks like they have been over fed or underwatered or the temp is to high in your room, check the pump in the tank because they are easily blocked, is everything in your room is fine, pull them and start again, if not correct the problem and give them afew days and see what happens.


----------



## seasmoke (Jun 23, 2010)

Do you water them??


----------

